# Manda's of Lakemore Thursday Nights



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

The bait store owner at the Lakemore launch ramp is holding a bass tournament on Springfield Lake every Thursday night until Fall. Details:

5pm-9pm
Sign up at the ramp in Lakemore.
$20.00 per boat, limit 2-man team.
5 fish limit (must be 12 in. or longer)
Will not weigh dead fish.
Payouts for Big Fish, 1st, 2nd, 3rd places, paying out 75% of entrance fees.
Ramp fees are waived on Thursday night for the participants.

Boats must be at shore at 9pm, weigh-in starts at 9pm sharp.

All are welcome. Good luck to all.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Fished tonite. nice little group of guys. Maybe 10 or 11 boats.
We had a small limit, not enough for any money.

Shriver and Whitaker won 1st and big bass with 16lbs.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Little FYI!!!

Myself and several others are boycotting this nice little circuit because they are letting a certain individual fish who is currently banned from fishing any other major run tournament in Ohio because of cheating.

Fish at your own risk!!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Has anyone told him about this persons ban from other events ? Thanks for the heads up . I was thinking of fishing it with my dad but not now


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I know who it is, I'm out.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

i was planning on fishing this this thursday with my brother but now i'm not sure. who's the person and what happened? when did he cheat, I follow NEO tourneys pretty close and don't remember anyone/thing. can someone fill a brother in!


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

What happened was, this specific individual was "allegedly" cheating in a tournament 8 - 10 years ago. The "individual" took a lie detector test and PASSED and also disclosed the test results on paper and showed it to the one who is holding the tournaments. Let me tell ya, this Thursday night tourney is watched closely. All livewells are checked before the tourney begins and everyone is watched throughout the event. This specific individual who was "allegedly" cheating 8 - 10 years ago, has opened up every hatch on his boat to be inspected before each tourney.

C'mon folks, this was 8 - 10 years ago and it was alleged, plus the guy passed the lie detector test. If you want to use that as an excuse for being outfished, then just say it.


----------



## macksmallie71 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well put rmw814!!, If you want to know the truth then go see the Tourny 
director, His name is Phil, He is well aware of who this person is and the circumstances involved! I personally think this guy got a raw deal from more than a few local anglers! As Phil has told me more than once - PUT UP or SHUT UP!!!



love this line - If you want to use that as an excuse for being outfished, then just say it.


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

i'll be out thursday then and take my chances. seems like the tourney is on the up and up


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

rmw814 said:


> What happened was, this specific individual was "allegedly" cheating in a tournament 8 - 10 years ago. The "individual" took a lie detector test and PASSED and also disclosed the test results on paper and showed it to the one who is holding the tournaments. Let me tell ya, this Thursday night tourney is watched closely. All livewells are checked before the tourney begins and everyone is watched throughout the event. This specific individual who was "allegedly" cheating 8 - 10 years ago, has opened up every hatch on his boat to be inspected before each tourney.
> 
> C'mon folks, this was 8 - 10 years ago and it was alleged, plus the guy passed the lie detector test. If you want to use that as an excuse for being outfished, then just say it.


No excuses here as long as I get outfished straight up!

Just to clear some things up, the polygraph that was passed was one the guy had administered himself confused after he refused the poly from the Lakes Tournament Trail.

Check all the hatches and compartments you like, fish hidden in the boat wasn't an issue in the past.

There is a reason he can't fish any major circuit in Ohio and it has a lot more to do with getting a raw deal from some local anglers.

No sweat off my back, I'm making a choice not to fish based on the facts, if anyone else wants to go right ahead.


----------



## macksmallie71 (Apr 30, 2008)

20x please explain this - "Just to clear some things up, the polygraph that was passed was one the guy had administered himself"
This story changes ever time i hear it, I would like everyone to know the facts, not dock talk! thats the bad thing about public
forums, you can type along and say anything you like, but at the end of the day its the facts that stand!!!! 
Again, I will say anyone who wants to know the truth please see the tourny director, everything else is just dock talk!!!!!!


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

macksmallie71 said:


> 20x please explain this - "Just to clear some things up, the polygraph that was passed was one the guy had administered himself"
> This story changes ever time i hear it, I would like everyone to know the facts, not dock talk! thats the bad thing about public
> forums, you can type along and say anything you like, but at the end of the day its the facts that stand!!!!
> Again, I will say anyone who wants to know the truth please see the tourny director, everything else is just dock talk!!!!!!


PM former Lakes Trail director lakeslouie, that might clear some things up for you. No "dock talk" here!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Triton20X said:


> PM former Lakes Trail director lakeslouie, that might clear some things up for you. No "dock talk" here!


it didnt happen in lakes trail it happened in the old N.B. C trail . he was seen picking something up out of the water and 13 guys filed a protest the guy involved turned down the poly test. the lake that this happened in was west branch. it was either 2001 or 2002.


----------



## Norka (Jun 10, 2006)

Some indiviuals keep preaching about the facts when they can't even even get them correct. First, the trail the indiviual "allegedly" cheated in was not Lakes Tournament Trail at all. It was in fact Norton Bass Circuit. lakeslouie had nothing to do with this situation. Norton Bass Circuits tournament director at the time was a man named J. Shirhal. If certain indiviuals can't even get this major "FACT" right, what other "Facts" of theirs are wrong. Second, shortly after this event occured I pesonally saw a copy of the polygraph that the accused willingly took and passed, which consisted of specific questions regarding cheating in the particular event in question. The test was administered by a qualified and accredited polygraph examiner. I was told if anyone is interested in seeing a copy of this polygraph the tournament director has one on hand


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

I spoke to the tourney director today about this. At the weigh-in, after his fished were weighed in, a select group of individuals accused him of cheating. The man was so upset over this that when they tried to give him the $1200 payout, he refused it. They setup a polygraph for the man to take and when he walked into the room, this same select group was sitting in there. He told him that he was not going to take a polygraph with them sitting there in the same room due to privacy. They told him that they were not leaving and the man left without taking the polygraph. He then turned around and went offsite and paid $550 out of his own pocket to have a polygraph test taken by a professional, in which he passed. The tourney director does have a copy of the polygraph test. 

The tourney director also informed me that it is called the Lakemore Lunkers "Shut Up & Fish" Tournament, and that he called it that for a reason.

Also, Thursday nights tourney will be 4 Bass and 1 Odd Ball fish. So, you can weigh in 4 bass and then 1 of a different kind of species. Make sure you grab your catfishing buddy for this weeks tourney.

Good Luck and Have Fun, that is what this tourney is all about, isn't it!?!


----------



## Norka (Jun 10, 2006)

I am aware of the indiviual involved. Unlike many of the people posting stuff, I was around when the situation happened. No third party stuff! I've personally heard the details surrounding this situation become very distorted ove rthe years. The only person who seems to be on the money when it come to what actually took place is rmw814. I want to say that it was a very unfortunate situation that he went through and is obviously still going through. Without a doubt he got a raw deal. This indiviual is an excellent angler and worked harder and spent more time on the water than 99% of the other anglers in this area. He spent much of this time in the same boat with many of the best anglers in the state. I have personally spoken with many of these accomplished anglers over the years and not one of them said they had ever seen him do anything but flat out catch fish. I've came to a conclusion about the situation. The only thing the angler in question did wrong was catch fish too well. Not all, but many anglers are too quick to claim cheating instead of defeat!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont think he got a raw deal. the guy that runs wed. niters was there thru the whole ordeal in question and he was also there when the individule was sitting in the back of a policecar with some one elses tackle was that was raw deal also? i am done talking about this i just know my entry fee wiill not go any where his does!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

This thread reeks of misinformation on ALL sides!


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

so who has the real story? i went to the tournament and just fun fished tonight, everyone seemed to get their livewells checked and i didn't see anyone show up late? can anyone add clarity?


----------



## Norka (Jun 10, 2006)

Like I said earlier, most of the stuff being posted is "Third Party Stuff" what actually happened was the indiviual in question in fact was never arrested or charged regarding any tackle. This was just another ploy to further discredit this indiviual. Plus, what does any of that have to do with him "taking" and "passing" a polygraph. Repeating what I said earlier, the details of what acually happened have become very much distorted!

I too fished tonight and my livewells were thoroughly checked and everything appeared to be on the up and up!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

How many boats were there this past Thursday? Didn't look like many.


----------



## Norka (Jun 10, 2006)

This was the first week that I fished, but they said it was about the same amount of boats that has been fishing. I guess one team showed up late and was not allowed to fish and some guys came to the way-in and said they didn't fish because it was two hot. There were some nice fish weighed in. Seems like a great little tournament! Well ran and a very nice bunch of guys!


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

looking forward to this weeks tourney and the all nighter coming up. been prefishing pretty hard this week!


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll refrain from offering up my feelings on the subject but if anyone wants the _REAL_ information, talk to Marty at Land Big Fish then do with it what you want.


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sam Kegg, Phil @ Mandas said that you have never fished any of his tournaments and that no one who has entered the tourney late has ever won a tournament. He did admit that he will accept late entry's to assist in sweetening the pot, but he has always checked their livewells.

He also said that if you want to come out and fish one of his tournaments, then come up to him and introduce yourself and he will pay your entry fee.

Other than that, he said, "Welcome to the Mandas @ Lakemore Thursday Night Bass Tourney!! Where our motto is "Shut Up And Fish!!"


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im very sorry !! I was a little confused and stuck my foot right in my mouth, I was talking about a totally different bait shop. the tourney i was in was a sat night cat fish tourney ran by the bait shop on 224 NOT mandies!!!!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks RMW for the info i will make sure to stop by and talk to phil


----------



## rmw814 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds good Sam. I'll let him know!!


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've fished in every Thursday night tournament in Springfield lake and I fished in the Sunday Classic at the end of the season, the guy that was accused of cheating is now banned from this tournament also because he is like a little girl that doesn't get her way. Basically he wouldn't quit crying about someone fishing in HIS spots and half way through the tournament he demanded his money back for that reason. The $50.00 entry fee ended up coming out of Phil's pocket so it wouldn't drop the prize money amount. 
If this man is banned from all these tournaments, their has to be a pretty good reason for it. Phil really stuck his head out for this person all summer and ended up getting screwed in the long run. In my opinion this man has no integrity and will do anything to win including cheating. If he doesn't win he will be the first to accuse everyone that finished ahead of him of cheating. His partner for the Thursday nighters is a real stand up mind of guy, I would fish with him anytime.
Your not going to get rich fishing the Thursday tournaments, its just for fun and hanging out with people who share the same interest as you have. Everyone please, if your looking for a good time possibly winning some pocket change and bragging rights show up and give this tournament a shot next year. The bad apple is gone and I'm looking forward to having more fun times next year and helping Phil make this tournament stronger and bigger. And remember now its all for fun and you may learn something or you may teach something.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What was winning weight at the classic?? Big bass?? I know this lake has some good feeeesh!


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

The winning weight was I think 6.75 and I don't know what the big bass was. All I know is it wasn't in my boat


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Next year we really need to think long and hard about having afew tournaments in Wingfoot Lake. I bet we would have weigh-ins of 20 plus lbs. The guys with the big bass boats always beat us to the good spots in Springfield lake, in Wingfoot Lake 9.9 and under would have the upper hand and be able to really give them a run for their money. The down side of having it there is the cheating but, now that a certain individual is banned I don't think it would be an issue anymore. So please Phil lets have afew over in Wingfoot Lake.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

"Basically he wouldn't quit crying about someone fishing in HIS spots and half way through the tournament he demanded his money back for that reason. The $50.00 entry fee ended up coming out of Phil's pocket so it wouldn't drop the prize money amount."

So someone was fishing all of HIS spots on a 220 acre lake...BS. Maybe if you were fishing on the FLW or Elite tours on some of those big lakes could you make a case for that. I dont think I have read anywhere that a pro came in and bitched to the director of the tourney and got his money back.
I really think Phil should have taken a survey with all the other guys fishing the Thurs Nighters. I bet he wouldnt have got that $50 back. 
I did talk to Marty at LBF and he does have a bad reputation from something that happened several years ago. He has now tarnished any hopes of gaining any trust back with the fishing community.
Good Luck to him winning anything else unless he moves out of town.


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Phil, 
I have a call into the Division of Wildlife to find out if we have to do anything special to hold a few tournament at Wingfoot Lake next year. I'm also kickin around some ideas on how to get more boats for all the tournaments next year, like trophies, giving lures or gift certicates for the bait shop, stuff like that.
I think we had a great first year, it should grow bigger in the next couple of years.


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

At least we won't have to deal with him next year. I knew if we let it go,soon enough he would get hiself in trouble. He talks a big game but can't back it up. I would have no problem getting in a compition with just me and him and if he won then good job but, I don't see that happening. I think he decided to raise a big stinck about someone fishin in his spots because he was going to loose the tournament.


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

If anyone wants to have afew tournaments is Wingfoot Lake next year please leave a message on this site and tell us about it. Thank you.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I have no idea if it's true or not but I have heard from a couple bass clubs that there will no tournaments allowed on Wingfoot for 2 years.


----------



## dragunov4000 (Sep 29, 2010)

I just talked to Phil at the division of wildlife and he told me if we wanted to have tournaments at Wingfooot we could. He just doesn't want anyone parking in the grass or clogging up the boat ramp and remember to use a gas motor it can't be bigger than 10 hp. 
I will be talking to Phil at Manda's about having a Tuesday Niter at Wingfoot and a Thursday niter at Springfield. We just need to get more boats for both tournaments and remind everyone their not going to get rich off these tournaments so lets keep the cheaters and cry babies out and start building 2 respectful and honest bass tournaments. Not like the Wednesday nights in the portage lakes.


----------

